# Best 2G/3G connection in Bhubaneswar?



## H2O (Jul 14, 2013)

Which is the best 2G and 3G connection in Bhubaneswar? And what is the average speed in both?

I am using BSNL Broadband for primary purpose. I will be using the 2G/3G plan in my mobile just as a back-up or incase I'm outside. It will mostly be for browsing FB/Twitter and chatting in Skype(No Video Chat).

Thanks.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 14, 2013)

Try Aircel. Cheap and good 3G packs.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 14, 2013)

^^Same here at Kolkata also.
I think Aircel is active along the EASTERN part of India.
Definitely, Bhubaneswar is one of the best cities in India,with a very good Infrastructural support + cultural + educational + ... + other support for all of us.


----------



## H2O (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks.

So for 3G, Aircel.

Which are the best connections in 2G?


----------

